# What candy are you buying this year? (2009)



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Yesterday, I found a website with great prices and lots of cool old-time candy. Bought some realistic brown gummy worms (root beer flavored!) , candy cigarettes and those UFO saucer shaped, communion-wafer-like candies with the beadlike candy inside. All for the kindergarten party...betcha the moms will LOVE the candy cigs. Oh, and I got those candy dots on paper as well as fruiti tootsie roll like things, in 2 flavors, and Pixie Stiks.
Think I forgot to order the chocolate eyeballs...DD refused to let me buy individually packaged Peeps as she hates Peeps. I LOVE PEEPS. Oh, well. 

What candy will you be picking up this year?


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

wait your suppose to hand out candy?


----------



## Jack Reaper (May 27, 2006)

Ginger root.....Bahwhahahahaha


----------



## atelier poopisan (Sep 3, 2009)

*mmm ginger root!*

do it. you'll cure their worms!


----------



## Doc Doom (Aug 28, 2008)

Most likely we'll do Pixie Sticks and Individual Twizzers licorice again. Easy to drop into bags and affordable for 1500 TOTs.


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

Oh wait toothbrushes


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

Found some fun gummy finger and eyeballs last year. I raided the higher end chocolate for myself.


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

I do a mix of those miniature candy bars, mini reeses, chocolate kisses and a bunch of hard candies, like nerds, smarties and sweettarts. Its all mixed in a big cauldron. Drop a handful in every kids bag. I give full size candy bars to the bigger kids.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

We usually do the fun sized candy bars and we get stuff we like so we don't mind having some leftover.


----------



## WakeForest (Sep 18, 2009)

Mixture of chocolate bars. Some for the kids..Some for me...


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

Full size candy bars as always.


----------



## Spookie (Aug 26, 2008)

debbie5 said:


> Yesterday, I found a website with great prices and lots of cool old-time candy. Bought some realistic brown gummy worms (root beer flavored!) , candy cigarettes and those UFO saucer shaped, communion-wafer-like candies with the beadlike candy inside. All for the kindergarten party...betcha the moms will LOVE the candy cigs. Oh, and I got those candy dots on paper as well as fruiti tootsie roll like things, in 2 flavors, and Pixie Stiks.
> Think I forgot to order the chocolate eyeballs...DD refused to let me buy individually packaged Peeps as she hates Peeps. I LOVE PEEPS. Oh, well.
> 
> What candy will you be picking up this year?


Debbie5, curious where did you order your stuff from?

Last year I handed out glow bracelets (Target had 15 for $1, hope they repeat again! They were a hit) and a zip lock bag with candy. Will do a similar thing this year. Bags this year have 3 Tootsie Roll midgees, 2 Smarties, and 2 snack candy bars (think we bought a mix of Reese cups, Hershey choc bars, Whoppers, Kit Kat, Almond Joy and not sure what else) and I want to say there is something else going in the bag but can't recall right now. Last year we ran out of the candy and DH went out to buy more. ToTers showed up and I had to apologize for running out. They saw I had the bracelets and were delighted to just take that. Actually most kids were more excited about the glow bracelets than getting the candy. Go figure...

Oh and I also have safety suckers for the very little ones.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

I have decided that I am giving out the full-sized candy bars. This would be the first year that I do this but I have wanted to do this every year. I was at the Sam's Club and priced the box of full-sized candy bars and it will run me about $11 a box (36 bars per box). If I buy six boxes of full-size candy bars, I probably will be picking up three boxes of the individual microwave popcorn packets too (40 in a box). I might pick up a bag of fun-sized candy bars for back up. We usually get approximately 200-300 TOTs if the weather is good. I also give out glow bracelets along with candy. For the adult neighbors and friends that stop by, I give out a bag of homemade chocolate covered pretzels to them. 

I was just thinking can I get any college credits for the math problem above. Don't tell hubby - he doesn't need to know any of this.


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

I dont really get that many TOTers, so I may go with the full size bars all the way around too, except for the little kids. I think they prefer quantity over quality.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Not sure about the candy yet, but I just ordered the mini flashlights and fangs from Or Trading.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Got the realistic (brown) gummy worms here:

http://www.oryans.com/gummy-earthworms-gummy-candy.html
They're grape flavor, not root beer. DD refused the root beer ones. 
Extra 5% off as a new customer, too.


----------



## Spookie (Aug 26, 2008)

Thanks for the link to them Debbie5. I see from their area code they are located in Wisconsin.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

only king size


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

We give out assorted chip bags and juice boxes. Juice boxes are a huge hit with the kids and parents. After sampling all the chocolates while trick or treating they are delighted to open a juice box. The toddlers even love the drinks. We've been doing this for many years. We get about 500 kids every year.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Black Cat said:


> We give out assorted chip bags and juice boxes. Juice boxes are a huge hit with the kids and parents. After sampling all the chocolates while trick or treating they are delighted to open a juice box. The toddlers even love the drinks. We've been doing this for many years. We get about 500 kids every year.


Last year I was at mom's house in Iowa helping her out, and we gave out juice boxes and candy bars. The juice boxes were a huge hit. We had tots standing on the porch yelling down the street to other kids "They got juice boxes here. Be sure to hit this house." It made me proud.  Coudn't talk hubby into juice boxes this year, so we are giving out gummie skulls and crossbones, and pixie sticks from OTC. I also picked up glow braclets from Michaels.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Heh heh heh. Had a mom say to me today, "Ohhhh, you are NOT giving out candy cigarettes, are you!!??"

YEP. I love being a rebel, in my own small, little way. Didn't EVERYbody love to blow out on the candy cigs and make floury puffs of smoke when they were a kid? Dang- parents can be uptight. It's funny- it's the parents who are really lax in the discipline of their kids who seem to become food cops...what's with that? You can't control your kids so you get anal retentive about food they eat once a year?
Da Weiner- those pretzels are a great idea for adults. They are so good.


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

Hey there are serious people on here too you know...all grown up and adult like


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

?????


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

debbie5 said:


> ?????


I think the further west you go the less of a sense of humor you get


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Gotcha. I've never been west of the Mississippi, so I guess I'm still good.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Spooky1 said:


> We usually do the fun sized candy bars and we get stuff we like so we don't mind having some leftover.


+1. Kit Kat/Snickers/Reese's for us. We get close to 700 kids so the small bars work out well economically.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

The huge box of candy just arrived. I opened it up and the yummy smell of candy cigs wafted out! I must say- the gummy worms are great. They are opaque, and a perfect matte brown worm color. And tasty too! The pixie sticks are wrapped in packs of three, which I had never seen before. That's nice because those those are a pain to keep in the little goody bag we hand out. 
Breakfast today was a gummy worm and a length of those candy dots you bite off of the sheet of paper. YUM. Next year we gotta do juice boxes. Less likely hood of me snitching.


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

We give out glow bracelets (Michaels has tubes of them in their $1 bins), vampire teeth, and the best candy we can find at a good price. We're thinking about adding more non-candy items this year since they seem to go over so well.


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

As Nixie's neighbor I say more candy please were going to gordons food service for the HUGE variety bags


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Da Weiner said:


> I have decided that I am giving out the full-sized candy bars. This would be the first year that I do this but I have wanted to do this every year. I was at the Sam's Club and priced the box of full-sized candy bars and it will run me about $11 a box (36 bars per box).


I just picked up a variety boxes of full sized bars at Sam's club on Sunday; all were 36 count except one box had 42 or so. I think I have enough for 192 or 196 tot's...


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

Wow under 200 that would be nice we get 300+ gotta buy good candy and filler candy like dumb dumbs


----------



## saint paul mn (Jun 6, 2009)

Guns and Meth.


no really, i have no idea and haven't given it much thought. My man wants to go with the full size candy bars but we have about 350+ tots so i'm not sure that's the way to go.


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

raisins


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Juice boxes were a big hit for me and super easy so Ill get those. I started getting a couple boxes at a time each month so Ill end up with about 250 this year is what Im thinking. And besides any left over I have for my kids lunches. Parents REALLY appreciate the drinks.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

I'm not buying candy this year. I can't be tempted. Instead, the ToTs will be getting glow bracelets.


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

Hmmmm May I have one ? I like pink


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

The glow bracelets are great! The tots just went nuts for them last year!!


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

Just glow bracelets this year. I am trying to keep my weight down. LOL

I have to say I am the parent who would toss the candy cigs in the trash. I have a great sense of humor, but i don't find encouraging young children to smoke humorous. I know how hard is was for me to quit. There are too many other great candies out there. If that makes me a prude, I'll take the label.


----------



## TearyThunder (Jul 1, 2006)

We are doing full sized candy bars, popcorn, juice boxes, party favors, and who knows what else.


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

mini canybars, laffy taffys, the usual halloween stuff like dots and milk duds, and glow bracelets this year. FUN!!!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

The Creepster said:


> raisins


 I have this vision of you tossing a couple raisins into each tot bag!



Hauntiholik said:


> I'm not buying candy this year. I can't be tempted. Instead, the ToTs will be getting glow bracelets.





nixie said:


> The glow bracelets are great! The tots just went nuts for them last year!!





Just Whisper said:


> Just glow bracelets this year. I am trying to keep my weight down. LOL


A lot of glow bracelets. Where do you get them in bulk for cheap? I've thought of doing this but never really looked into it.


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

I couldn't find them at michaels, so I got em on amazon! Good price, and nice multi color pack with free shipping.


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

yes maybe one raisin EACH!!!!!! Te-hehehhehe HAAAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

The glow bracelets were on sale at Michaels about 2 months ago.


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

jdubbya said:


> A lot of glow bracelets. Where do you get them in bulk for cheap? I've thought of doing this but never really looked into it.


jdubbya, check out Oriental Trading Company.

http://www.orientaltrading.com/toys-novelties/glow-a1-388922-4-0.fltr


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

I haven't seen the big packages at Target, unless they sold out in a microsecond, like usual.

PS- those aren't raisins.


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

Shhh you'll ruin the surprise


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Last year the "trick" bags had samples of Desitin, and individually wrapped prunes. Something else, too, that I can't remember. I caught a kid who was about to rip open the little Desitin packet in my driveway & eat it, thinking it was frosting. Oops. Oh, I gave out crappy sample toothbrushes!!


----------



## Darth_Tippy (Oct 2, 2009)

Well I usally get about a 100 King sized candy bars, then some fun size in case I run out or think I have a return guest.


----------



## Atribune (Oct 6, 2008)

Last year each TOT got 2 suckers, a tootsie pop, a mini candy bar, a package of licorice, gumballs, rockets, a small toy, a halloween pencil, mini package of fuzzy peach candy, a glow in the dark bracelet, a mini bag of chips, and a juice box..... thinking the same this year but theyll need to earn it


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

Atribune said:


> Last year each TOT got 2 suckers, a tootsie pop, a mini candy bar, a package of licorice, gumballs, rockets, a small toy, a halloween pencil, mini package of fuzzy peach candy, a glow in the dark bracelet, a mini bag of chips, and a juice box..... thinking the same this year but theyll need to earn it


Wow, hope you don't get lots of ToTs. that sounds expensive, and what time should I come by to get mine?


----------



## FirstSpartan (Oct 4, 2009)

We get lots of TOT's and usually go through 40+ pounds of it. We like to give out a few pieces to each treater tho so it goes fast.


----------



## Atribune (Oct 6, 2008)

Just Whisper said:


> Wow, hope you don't get lots of ToTs. that sounds expensive, and what time should I come by to get mine?


Only 150-180ish TOTs and it is expensive


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

a large soda with popcorn


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

I gave out leftover cans of diet soda one year to the 'rents. They loved it.


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

See....how about a can of corn beef hash?


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Raw potatos (thanks, Eric S.).


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

I have a friend who used to get a powdered doughnut from some old lady on her block. Every year. She would answer the door with a platter of doughnuts...kids would see it & think "OOoo! DOUGHNUTS!" and she would daintily take the 'nut off her platter with tongs (to be hygienic) and drop it into the bag. Well, after TOTing for a few more hours, and having that greasy, powdery-sugary doughnut sliding around in the bag for 2 hours, all the candy would be ruined.

Heheheheheh.....


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

Yeah my mom is twisted like that...I mean, what?


----------



## SapphyreMoon (Oct 8, 2009)

This year we are giving out (in each bag, which goes with our mad scientist theme this year, the bag is a beaker shape with eyeballs floating in green ooze); a small deck of cards like Fish and Old Maid ect and Zombie finger sucker or Monster hand sucker, a realistic gummy brain or body part, a realistic gummy worm (they are big and rootbeer flavored), small roll of necco wafers, a small pack of candy corn, a road kill gummy, and a boo band. That's it so far. 
For the parents that come by (who we know) we have vodka shots in beakers with flavors like "Dirty Slimy Toad" "Red Devils Breath" "Smashed Pumpkin" and "Purple Witch Extract". (We found those at Winners)


----------

